# Bad back



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Bear with me this is going to be a long post but please read.
We got Harry when he was 18months old from a "breeder".Well we think his back might have been hurt since we got him.He has always did little jumps before he finally got onto our furniture we always thought it was him being lazy.Well about a year ago He hurt his back we are not sure but think he hurt by trying to get on my mom and dads bed,because after he got better he would not jump on the bed but he would every where else.But still with the little jumps about 5 of them before he fianllay made it on to what he wanted we thought it was lazyness.
Well now he has hurt it again we believe we know how this time.We had just brought a futon in and that night we relized he was hurt we beleive he got hurt trying to get on or off the futon.So ok we did a week bed rest he did not get better so we borrowed money and took him to the vet the same one who saw him the first time he hurt.She said it is his back again.She gave him pain meds and stuff he is getting better but still has about a week to stay up.I asked her could he have had a bad back since we got him and she said yes it is very possible.So when he gets better we are not going to let him jump up on things and we are going to buy some steps.
Now my question would glucosamine and chondroitin help his back once he has got off bed rest and all.Because if so I would love to put him on it and also what would be the dosage for a seven pound chihuahua.
I have a question for those of you who have had chis with hurt legs and anything else does your vet give antibiotics for swelling.I would think they should give steroids or something.Just wondering.And also it is his lower back do they make doggy back braces?


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh thats sad, but at least he's gettinq better. 
and stairs are a definent want!

and anybody have any answers to these questions?
id like to know incase of future problems!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe, poor little fella! I really am not super familiar with back issues. I don't know if Glucosamine/Chondroitin would help because the back isn't really a joint...?? The Glucosamine helps the connective tissue and lubricating the joints. I do know there are natural remedies out there with anti-inflammatory properties, which it sounds like might work for Harry or help him. 

I would think if it gets very bad, they may put him almost permanently on an anti-inflammatory and a pain killer but chances are he will develop some sort of resultant arthritis if he hasn't already. But I'd imagine he could live quite happily for awhile on the appropriate meds if the situation persists...sorry the poor fella is going thru all this


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Flippstars It would not suprise me if he already has athuritis because he is 6yrs old.Byt thanks for the info we will check into it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

They put Reggie on Metacam when he had his hurt hip, it's a NSAID and anti-inflamatory that really helped him. I don't really know if Glucosamine/Chondroitin would help, but it would be something that you could ask the vet. It does sound like he may have had problems most his life since he had the hesitation before jumping, almost like he knew if he jumped it would hurt, but still wanting to be up on the furniture. I think steps are a good solution, you will have to teach him to use them. And antibiotics do nothing for swelling, they just kill organisms causing infection. Steriods do help with inflamation, but have sooo many bad side effects, that they should only be used sparringly and as a last resort.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

If you decide to try the Glucosamine, I can recommend Old Mother Hubbard Hip and Joint
Dog Snacks (cookies). Tabitha is doing famously on them  She has bad knees and the
Specialist Vet said it wouldn't help. but, she is really getting around so much better.
I give her one cookie a day. I give one to Jerry to (just to be fair) LOL!
I hope Harry feels better soon. Rest is best.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Ok thanks yall I might hace to try them cookies.And Dreamer why would they give him an antibiotic then.I don't understand it but whatever he is getting better.They done it the first time he hurt his back to.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What is the name of the antibiotic? It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, sorry can't help at all but just wanted to say hope he gets better soon x


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

You can try and sprinkle Turmeric on top of his food. It is said to have about the same effect as cortisone but it is safe for your dog. It also helps with arthritis. A while ago someone handed in a patent application for all the healing effects of Turmeric. It was turned down though...luckily...based on the fact that this was all common knowlege to the wast amount of Indians...might be a silly story going around but could still be worth a try. I am sorry he is feeling bad. Lady has pains from time to time too but i am never able to figure out exactly where it is. I feel bad everytime i see that she is in pain...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have little dog steps to my bed, sofa and the recliners!!! Both of my chi's have knee issues, one of them has had surgery on both knees, and they love 'em. The vet told me to use the chrondoitin (sp?) also. I use the little square soft treat with about 250 mg in them. Can't remember the name! Sue


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

clearance at jc web site they have steps cheap. I got one for Amberleah when she is older and wants to jump up. I am going to order anther.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was looking up the use of antibiotics and back pain, came across this forum with a lot of comments I thought may help you. Yes, it's for a JRT, but the issue is the same, bad bakc. With all the other reading I did, it seems antibiotics are not really needed for back pain unless the dog is going to surgery or an infection is found.
Predisone and Antibiotic for barn dog with a bad back?? [Archive] - Chronicle Forums


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

svdreamer said:


> I was looking up the use of antibiotics and back pain, came across this forum with a lot of comments I thought may help you. Yes, it's for a JRT, but the issue is the same, bad bakc. With all the other reading I did, it seems antibiotics are not really needed for back pain unless the dog is going to surgery or an infection is found.
> Predisone and Antibiotic for barn dog with a bad back?? [Archive] - Chronicle Forums


Thanks Pam the name of the med is Clindaycin Aquadrops.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no idea why your vet would have prescribed antibiotics.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I don't know either.We are going to ask and see if we can get a clearer answer as to why.


----------

